# How spoiled is your puppy



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maddie is so spoiled she drinks bottled water


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

You tell me?
My guys have more coats and sweaters than I do
They have carseats, harnesses, and seatbelts
They have run of the house
They have a dog door and fenced yard
I bought my house with them in mind!
They sleep in the bed
They eat primal raw diet
They have pet insurance
They have hundreds of toys
They get treats and flossies daily
They get 1-2 long walks a day
They run errands with me
They get smothered with love
They go on road trips
I'm sure there's more but that should give you an idea!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

HAHA my dog drinks bottled water too  Oh my Linda it sounds like your pup's are living the life


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I hope they are. They are so sweet they deserve the very best!


----------



## baileyandenzo (Nov 3, 2010)

Mine drink bottled water as well! They eat grain free blue wilderness food, Bailey has allergy pills that he takes daily (i forget to buy myself allergy pills yet he has a 4 months supply). They have 6 or 7 beds scattered around, a bean bag chair, a bin that is overflowing with toys but they love them all we can't get rid of them. They have raincoats and tshirts, and eat greenies daily. They have more hair products than i do, and take over my pillow when im sleeping at night  too spoiled!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Yep, I think pretty much most everyone on this forum spoils their babies quite a bit. If only our dogs could talk......A brush from WalMart-I don't think so-CC or Madan please. Only the brand name Merrick Flossies, Isle of Dog shampoo, and Iams-you've got to be kidding me.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

My dog drinks bottled water BUT WITH ICE CUBES IN IT!!! I win! Only kidding. I order 50 Flossies at a time from Amazon. I have 4 different dog walkers/dog sitters so he doesnt miss a walk when I am busy or ever spend more than 3 hours alone. He takes Chinese herbs and fish oil pills. I try never to let any of my friends know all these things. They have Labs and German Shepherds and treat their dogs like dogs and would think I am crazy!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

And I thought Abby was spoiled! ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Suzi said:


> Maddie is so spoiled she drinks bottled water


Check + Bottled water here as well, chilled and my DH even holds the bottle for her to drink out of (terrible habit that began on an airplane ride)

Food, mommy even cooks all of her food, I've been homecooking for the spoiled princess since she was wee little, no kibble for this queen...its chicken and steak all the way.....:drama:

pushed around in a stroller when she doesn't feel like walking..

Has her own down pillow and silk blanket on 'her' spot of our bed.

wow..

I probably could go on and on...but I'll likely embarrass myself.

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

This is too funny! You know what's scary? I can relate to everything you guys are saying! I forgot to mention, my guys would never step foot in a kennel, it's beneath them


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Kara, I really wanted to get Maddie a stroller I just could not get myself to do it I saw a dog in a stroller at a restaurant everyone thought it was a baby. I would love to take Maddie out to dinner. The problem is she would not be quiet and I would get busted. 
I really wanted it when she was to young to go out and walk around because she had not had all her shots. I told bob I wanted one and even looked for a used one . He rolled his eyes again:baby:.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

lfung5 said:


> I hope they are. They are so sweet they deserve the very best!


Completely agree!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Check + Bottled water here as well, chilled and my DH even holds the bottle for her to drink out of (terrible habit that began on an airplane ride)
> 
> Food, mommy even cooks all of her food, I've been homecooking for the spoiled princess since she was wee little, no kibble for this queen...its chicken and steak all the way.....:drama:
> 
> ...


Let us not forget Gucci's Carribean vacations-so she can unwind from her life of stress she leads


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Ok...I need to show this post to DH so he can see that there ARE dogs spoiled MORE than ours! 
Some ways that our dogs are spoiled are as follows:
Their 3-story "jacuzzi cabana" that DH built for them (which has since been remodeled, as they have grown!) 








and
Dog-level plexi-glass windows in the privacy fence so they can see what's going on!









We don't give them bottled water...It is my belief that the water coming from the good ole Ogallala aquifer beneath us is just as good, if not better, than anything you can buy in a store. It might be different if I lived in a city....

And of course they are on Solid Gold dog food. After being educated on what's in dog food, I'd never be able to go back to the cheap stuff!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

This reminds me of something funny. My neighbor had to give their dog away.... don't ask... and the little girl brought over some dry dog food. She said, this is really good food for your dogs. It was like Kibble and bits or something similar. It went directly into the trash I hope my guys taste buds never have to taste that!! LOL!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Suzi said:


> Kara, I really wanted to get Maddie a stroller I just could not get myself to do it I saw a dog in a stroller at a restaurant everyone thought it was a baby. I would love to take Maddie out to dinner. The problem is she would not be quiet and I would get busted.
> I really wanted it when she was to young to go out and walk around because she had not had all her shots. I told bob I wanted one and even looked for a used one . He rolled his eyes again:baby:.


I really like it, its especially handy if we are traveling, or out of town and need to take her somewhere that may not take dogs, I've taken to her to Target, Grocery stores, all kinds of places in the stroller and she gets doted on the whole time.. I just wish I would've gotten a different color than pink, it shows all the coffee stains from my coffee spilling in the cup holder, if I had it to do over again, I'd have gotten a black one! 



> Let us not forget Gucci's Carribean vacations-so she can unwind from her life of stress she leads


Oh yes..."Mom, could you please wipe the sand off of my nose, I dont' wanna mess up my paws"...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh and this one, she has her own slot in one of the wine racks........lol


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

So far I think Kara spoils Thumper the most. The water bottle on the wine rack so funnieound:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

UPS sorry Gucci


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I was going to agree. Gucci is by far the most spoiled Hav here


----------



## clari86 (Sep 20, 2010)

my baby girl who is 2 months and half drinks only filtered water  

by the way, bottled water is the worst water, dont give your dogs bottled water!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*To Give You A Laugh*

Spoiled, oh of course not.

Keeper gets a treat for using his potty pad. His pad is behind my leather chair. The other night he stood up at the side of the chair with an absolutely astonished look on his face. I knew exactly what he was telling me. 'I just used my potty pad and why is your behind in this chair instead of getting me my treat'. Am I well trained or what?

Shirley


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes, my impression is that Gucci would win the most spoiled dog on the forum prize, hands down! :biggrin1: Augie is pretty spoiled, but not to the extent that some are. He does have a car seat, and that is to make my life easier as well as the car ride more enjoyable for him. He sleeps in his crate. He has even been boarded at a kennel, a very nice kennel, but a kennel nonetheless! But I am a bit careful with what I say around my friends who don't have small dogs as I have gotten some looks. Mostly from my Dad, who was a Montana rancher, who believes that animals don't even belong in the house, let alone have car seats and be allowed to climb on the furniture, etc.  But he even had to admit that Augie was a 'nice' dog.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Renee-I LOVE that cabana and those fence windows are pretty great too. Miley and Copper look like they are one step away from their own house 
At least your DH is in on it with you.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Renee your spoiled baby is so cute.
Okay Bob and I sleep in separate bed rooms because I snore. we take turnes sleeping with Maddie  Tonight is my turn. Bob said she sleeps on his pillow . I was so jealous because she sleeps way at the end of my bed:crazy: I just can't figure out why?


----------



## fishie (Jul 25, 2010)

Sounds like there are a whole bunch of spoiled havanese around here!

Murphy has five million toys. Ok, maybe not five million, but anytime I'm near a petco or petsmart or petedge, I feel compelled to buy him something (which reminds me....I think it's time for a petedge trip today). He's also got a brand new car booster seat, since he wasn't a fan of being in his crate in the car. Then there's all the treats, and the love, and the training. He's one spoiled little guy, but I wouldn't want it any other way


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 8, 2010)

AMy, 
I think I keep petsmart, petco and pet supplies plus in business!! I have spent so much money there!!! Maggie has tons of toys too, I figure she can't have enough, that's what I tell dh. If she's got enough toys to chew she'll stay away from the furniture!! She's got her flossies, pigs ears, and any other treat I think will keep her busy. I have also started the habit of heating her kibble with a bit of water, thanks to whoever gave me that tip, (Tom??) and parmesan cheese sprinkled on top (someone here gave me that tip too). She now loves her food. She has more shampoo and conditioner choices than me, as well as detanglers!! When my babysitter comes to watch the girls if we go out, I know give a list of instructions for the dog, not the kids!!! lol!! And I too will not be putting my baby in a kennel. Already looking into pet sitters that do it in home for my spring vacation. 
I love this baby!!! I think we all are a great group of spoilers.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Renee said:


> Ok...I need to show this post to DH so he can see that there ARE dogs spoiled MORE than ours!
> Some ways that our dogs are spoiled are as follows:
> Their 3-story "jacuzzi cabana" that DH built for them (which has since been remodeled, as they have grown!)
> 
> ...


I could've sworn I commented on this but I can't find it (I'm really sorry if I'm commenting twice, that would mean my 'blonde' day is turning into a 'blonde weekend"..lol

I LOVE THIS!! This is great, I have to show my husband this picture, the cabana dog loft is, well, it ranks up there the spoiled dog contest for sure!!

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Yes, my impression is that Gucci would win the most spoiled dog on the forum prize, hands down! :biggrin1: Augie is pretty spoiled, but not to the extent that some are. He does have a car seat, and that is to make my life easier as well as the car ride more enjoyable for him. He sleeps in his crate. He has even been boarded at a kennel, a very nice kennel, but a kennel nonetheless! But I am a bit careful with what I say around my friends who don't have small dogs as I have gotten some looks. Mostly from my Dad, who was a Montana rancher, who believes that animals don't even belong in the house, let alone have car seats and be allowed to climb on the furniture, etc.  But he even had to admit that Augie was a 'nice' dog.


Linda and Linda, I cannot show my husband this thread, lol

my kids wanted to go on another cruise for this last vacation but they wouldn't take Gucci, so I said no..of course, I didn't tell my kids that was the reason why, they'd be so pissed off at me, but I like having her with us, its just fun and feels like a real family vacation, because she is family to me

I like to think that there are dogs more spoiled then hers, I did see a tv show where the dogs had their own bedroom and nanny and while that is somewhat amusing in its own rite, it just seems like letting a nanny tend to them on a daily basis is kinda sad, (if the owner is there all day) idk.. _I think that spoiling them with love is probably the best way of spoiling them._

Kara


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Now you all have done it. Rosie read this thread and is now pouting because she doesn't have everything that some of your pets have. I had to tell her the same thing that I told my teenagers when they couldn't have something that their friends had, "Life is just not fair."


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

While we have some very spoiled dogs on this forum, I don't think any one can top Leona Helmsley. Remember she left her Maltese named Trouble $12 million when she died. 

The amount was contested by the other heirs, but after the settlement the dog still ended up with $2 million. 

Leona Helmsley may have been the "Queen of Mean," but she certainly treated her pooch well.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

we had a week to prepare for maddie before she came to live with us. We have a small concrete patio and we put grass on top of it. The grass slowly died and turned into a big mud mess. Now she has out door carpet.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

The Fluffs have lots of toys and all the amenities, but I wouldn't call them spoiled because they have rules that they must follow - they certainly do not rule the roost around here! Of course, they eat high quality food, have car seats, tons of toys, custom crate bedding, fancy harnesses and all that stuff...BUT they have to work for their treats, they get put in "time out" if they act up (Roscoe yapping), etc. They're certainly not like some spoiled little dogs I know who go potty wherever they please, sleep on the bed, eat human food, etc.


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 8, 2010)

galaxie said:


> The Fluffs have lots of toys and all the amenities, but I wouldn't call them spoiled because they have rules that they must follow - they certainly do not rule the roost around here! Of course, they eat high quality food, have car seats, tons of toys, custom crate bedding, fancy harnesses and all that stuff...BUT they have to work for their treats, they get put in "time out" if they act up (Roscoe yapping), etc. They're certainly not like some spoiled little dogs I know who go potty wherever they please, sleep on the bed, eat human food, etc.


Amen!!!! This puppy has all the stuff she could want but not spoiled by lack of rules, I totally agree!!!


----------



## lykeomghavalove (Nov 21, 2010)

Thumper said:


> Check + Bottled water here as well, chilled and my DH even holds the bottle for her to drink out of (terrible habit that began on an airplane ride)
> 
> Food, mommy even cooks all of her food, I've been homecooking for the spoiled princess since she was wee little, no kibble for this queen...its chicken and steak all the way.....:drama:
> 
> ...


Oh my havanese is quite spoiled as well! She loves to drink her water out of bottles! My boyfriend and I have even weened her off of her dog food and instead we now breastfeed her ( as we recently had a child ). The money we've saved using this technique is suprisingly alot. I'd recommend this to any hava-momma out there.

We recently underwent some major home-improvement to suit my sweetie's needs. We bought about 50 yards of astro-turf to place where our carpet used to be, just so my baby could 'relieve' herself when and where ever she wants to! It even feels good to walk on in bare feets. I look forward to further spoiling my honey-pot.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Spoiling doesn't necessarily mean lack of rules, I certainly don't let her go pee wherever she wants and sleeping on the bed, well..that choice was mine to make, I like the snuggling, too...especially keeps me warm in the winter month with her spooning..lol

and the food? if you only knew how many countless hours I have spent on homecooking research for dogs, and groups and books and studying vitamins and food content and safety and so on, I didn't just hand her a hamburger, she gets special dog-food, that just so happens to be made from fresh food,

I had the vet do a few complete workups on her because I was concerned to see how her body was responding to the homecooked and it was all excellent, even when she was sick, her values were all in range, 

I wouldn't have it any other way than the way it is now,~~ 

The only thing I may have changed is the bottled water thing, for some reason she thinks the water is better if it comes out of the bottle so I have to keep refilling the bottle with regular water and trick her into thinking she's getting the good stuff..lol

that gets old, but everything else, all good.


----------



## lykeomghavalove (Nov 21, 2010)

My sugar-plum used to drink water from bottles, but now she'll only drink from the baby-bottles with the nipple. This is one drawback from the breast feeding.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

lykeomghavalove said:


> My sugar-plum used to drink water from bottles, but now she'll only drink from the baby-bottles with the nipple. This is one drawback from the breast feeding.


GO AWAY TROLL!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay who sent the nut!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

:nono: no no 
Potty outside!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

It always floors me when people pop up just to stif up trouble. I try to picture them in my head, and yes, TROLL is what I see! Please get a life!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Pepper is NOT spoiled. 

He rides in a stroller on walks, or in a trailer when we bike, because his little legs simply cannot keep up and I don't feel like carrying 13-14 lbs for the mileage we cover.

His food is high quality because I don't want to pay extra vet bills brought on by poor quality food.

His water is filtered because that's the water I drink. 

His toys and chews are all the best that we can afford so he has less chance of choking or getting sick from them. 

He sleeps on our bed so I know where he is and that he's not up to trouble.

He goes with us on road trips so I don't have to pay for pet sitters.

His collars/harnesses/leash are all top quality leather so they don't break or fray unexpectedly.

His grooming tools & products cost way more than mine because it would be more expensive to pay a groomer and/or veterinarian to fix his coat and/or skin that it would be for me to fix mine.

Are you guys buying any of this? I hope so, because my DH does! ound:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Great rationalizations, Wanda! :biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> Pepper is NOT spoiled.
> 
> He rides in a stroller on walks, or in a trailer when we bike, because his little legs simply cannot keep up and I don't feel like carrying 13-14 lbs for the mileage we cover.
> 
> ...


Love it Wanda!


----------

